# Hand cut dovetail kit



## Don Kondra (Mar 25, 2011)

Current project includes hand cutting dovetails in six drawers for a ladies dresser.

In anticipation of this I've just received a coping saw from Knew Concepts and a marking gauge from Lie Nielsen, an upgrade if you will from more traditional tools 

Everything you need to hand cut dovetails..







The lighting set up...






Cheers, Don


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes wish I had the time to get back into woodworking...


This is just a matter of taste and I didn't always use this technique but here is one set up I used sometimes when I didn't want as many shadows as you have here. I would set up the objects on top of a piece of glass with a fairly thin piece of paper/material on top of the glass and blast light from below.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that, I'm sure others may find it helpful.

I find I use that technique less and less as I come to appreciate the added dimension that shadows lends to objects.

Cheers, Don


----------

